# Quick video



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2019)

Haven’t posted, or really even looked through this forum in a while, but wanted to throw this video out there for anyone who might want to watch.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 25, 2019)

Sooo, because we don't know what Energy actually is (even though we Can see it, harness it, use it and create it) that man's reasoning then jumps to Jesus is a man god.
Good video


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 25, 2019)

bullethead said:


> Sooo, because we don't know what Energy actually is (even though we Can see it, harness it, use it and create it) that man's reasoning then jumps to Jesus is a man god.
> Good video


Lol not quite. Maybe give it another listen


----------



## bobocat (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 25, 2019)

Weak. Is that all? He believes Jesus is God... because he rose from the dead. So weak. This brings up his initial assumption that is not proved. House built on sand, that Jesus rose from the dead. First, he has to prove this. Then and only then can he proceed to make a case that because he rose, he must be God. For info purposes, I am a believer that he rose from the dead, but I think we should acknowledge that this guy says nothing. His only worthy statement is that to believe in something you can't prove does not warrant writing someone off as un credible


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 25, 2019)

Actually, we would have to make the case first that a man named Jesus as from the bible actually was. Bart Erhman wrote a book about this. As a historian he made the case that this Jesus did exist and was not a mythological figure. He explained how a historian makes a case. he did mention that the life of Jesus is hardly found anywhere other than the bible, or a few books that did not make the biblical cut. Not much from that time period from their historians. However, he made a strong case for his existence. I think most Atheist after reading this book would agree. Then, we build from here. Another post, another time


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 25, 2019)

It just dawned on me that your purpose in posting this may have been directed at his initial point and not if Jesus was God. That being said, I think i looked at his title and assumed to much


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 26, 2019)

1gr8bldr said:


> It just dawned on me that your purpose in posting this may have been directed at his initial point and not if Jesus was God. That being said, I think i looked at his title and assumed to much


Lol, I’d say you read into it a little too much. 
Lennox didn’t argue necessarily Jesus is God in this video, but that it’s reasonable to believe in something that you don’t know exactly what it is based on it’s explanatory power.


----------

